# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Greece anyone  .  ?  .  ?  .  .

## DaveM

My wife and I are heading to Mykonos and Kefalonia for the first time next month. Any suggestions for what not to miss, or things a first timer might not know to do or see? I've Google Earthed the research exhaustively, but it's no substitute for advice from those who've visited.

Thanks

----------


## tim

Dave,

We spent a week on Mykonos and a week on Crete, but it's been at least 20 years ago.  We loved both the two islands for their different cultures, but they were like night and day.  Sorry I can't help with recent info, but have a great trip!

----------


## Theresa

We did Santorini and Myknonos about five years ago.  On both islands, we simply played it where it lay.  We decided to take a day trip via ferry to the nearby island of Delos, which was truly fascinating.  I definitely recommend it.

----------


## Skeeter

Make sure to post a trip report. Next year the family may go to Greece instead of usual destinations of St. Barth or Maui. If so, we will definitely spend a week in Crete visiting family, but I'm looking for places in Greece (either in Crete or elsewhere) where we can go and I will not feel like I'm on display for her family. [I expect to hear many times: "Hi, this is our daughter Vasiliki, her two beautiful children, and her big dumb Irish-American husband].

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Skeeter -
  Did you ever make it to Crete?  I was there in 2008 for a couple weeks in March and a couple in November.  Awesome place!

----------

